# B Pillar Trim Removal



## jsphotog83 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Everyone! I am a longer time lurker, but a new A3 owner! I love this forum and have found a ton of useful information. 

I did a quick search for this but didnt find the answer I am looking for. The black paint on my drivers side b pillar is peeling and chipping away. From what I read, this is a pretty common problem. The dealer wanted over $200 to replace the piece. Does anyone know of a cheaper solution. I figured I would at least try to remove and repaint it myself first, but I need a little info on how to get that darn thing off! Any info/advice on this problem would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

-Josh



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

I have this same problem and am planning on fixing it this spring. Maybe with some vinyl wrap. Nice fake carbon weave anyone??

If I remember right, if you open both doors, there should be a torque screw under below the piece that holds it in place. I guessing if you unscrew it and slide it downwards, it should come out.


----------



## jsphotog83 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks! I will give it a try!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yep, 1 screw that I remember, and at least 1 plastic grommet.

I have replaced 3 in 2 years... its BS.

im wrapping them in CF.


----------



## callmecue (May 18, 2007)

Not sure if you wanted to replace the part, but I just ordered mine from AudiUSAParts.com. It was only $36.25. I ordered a bunch of other stuff in the same order and shipping for the whole thing was $10.90.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

get di noc and wrap it. I think it has two screws on the top. Then on the bottom there is a plastic piece protecting two more screws. Wrapping it is way easier.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

should I peel the old layer away before the wrap, or just wrap over it? Im thinking remove the vinyl thats on there first...

also, that the grommet on the bottom, does that pop back into place after remove you think? every new kit came with the new grommet so I never even tried.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Krieger said:


> should I peel the old layer away before the wrap, or just wrap over it? Im thinking remove the vinyl thats on there first...
> 
> also, that the grommet on the bottom, does that pop back into place after remove you think? every new kit came with the new grommet so I never even tried.


If I were you, I'd try to remove the old vinyl b/c not knowing how thick of a material you plan to wrap it with, it may show through.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

i put cf on mine, has held up over 2 years no fading 
3m is the only way to go !


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

3m CF.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Same thing just happened to me last night...sux. Is there a 3M version thats similar to stock? Not really interested in going CF since I don't have anything in CF on the car.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Quick search: http://www.avsstore.com/3M-1080-Scotchprint-Vinyl-Wrap-GLOSS-Black-1080-G12.htm


----------



## stebbins33 (Nov 10, 2005)

I had the same issue with mine. I tried putting a vinyl over the top (as recommended by someone else in this forum) and it was a b!tch to work with because of the irregular shape of the folded sheet metal. I couldn't get the vinyl to lay nicely, and once it sticks, it's very hard to pull up and re-apply.

So I ended up painting. Just used some sandpaper to smooth out the uneven edges from the peeling paint. Started with a 120 grit to get the rougher edges down, then finished with a 600 grit prior to priming. Primed and painted with Universal Black from Dupli-color. Final cost for all materials: $20.

Came out great. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

stebbins33 said:


> I had the same issue with mine. I tried putting a vinyl over the top (as recommended by someone else in this forum) and it was a b!tch to work with because of the irregular shape of the folded sheet metal. I couldn't get the vinyl to lay nicely, and once it sticks, it's very hard to pull up and re-apply.
> 
> So I ended up painting. Just used some sandpaper to smooth out the uneven edges from the peeling paint. Started with a 120 grit to get the rougher edges down, then finished with a 600 grit prior to priming. Primed and painted with Universal Black from Dupli-color. Final cost for all materials: $20.
> 
> Came out great. :thumbup:


u didnt use a hair dryer did you? use hair dryer u can stretch to fit the vinyl


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmmm... any of you guys have pics of the pillars in vinyl wrap or paint?


----------



## stebbins33 (Nov 10, 2005)

Didn't use a hairdryer- probably should have. Either way, I'm happy with the paint. Did both pillars in about 3 hours total. 2 primer coats, 2 top coats.


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

everfresh59 said:


> Hmmm... any of you guys have pics of the pillars in vinyl wrap or paint?


3M Scotch print 1080 matte vinyl
http://www.metrorestyling.com/3M-1080-Scotchprint-Matte-Vinyl-Wrap-s/16524.htm


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

everfresh59 said:


> Hmmm... any of you guys have pics of the pillars in vinyl wrap or paint?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ay-to-get-2011-b-pillar-look&highlight=pillar

took 20 min total


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Wrapped mine too.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

This happened on my wife's a3, both sides. 

I think audi USA should step up. 

 Here is a link to get oem panels $37 ea http://www.audiusaparts.com/parts/2006/AUDI/A3/?siteid=215820&vehicleid=1431877&diagram=1311545


----------

